
Pretty Perl - shawndumas
http://blogs.perl.org/users/su-shee/2010/01/perl-made-all-pretty.html
======
scdlbx
There are also decent SDL bindings for Perl. <http://sdl.perl.org/>

------
roadnottaken
For simple CGI-generated charts and graphics I use GD::Graph an awful lot:

<http://gdgraph.com/samples.html>

------
hippich
Is there any GUI layout builder tools? Like qtbuilder?

~~~
jrockway
Uh, if you use gtk2 you can use glade. That really has nothing to do with
Perl, though, except that the Perl API supports the same features of gtk2 that
the C API does.

~~~
hippich
Thank you for pointing to Glade. It looks like that GTK2 is the best way to go
with desktop apps and perl now. Just make sure you look at Gtk2 module, not
Gtk (this one was never updated and linked against old GTK library).

